# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Change Language Settings in Excel

## coder_arun

How do i change the language settings of Excel.

I dont find any option availible in the Excel to change the Language settings.

Thanks and Rehards
Arun

----------


## jetted

Hi Coder

Did you try this 

On the Windows Start menu, point to Programs, point to Office Tools, and then click Microsoft Office Language Settings.

On the User Interface tab, click the language you want in the Display menus and dialog boxes in list. 

Thanks
Denis

----------


## Drus

I would like to know, changing language settings updates your current languege formulas to the new settings?

----------


## DonkeyOte

@Drus, 

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. 
Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start (or in your case - continue with) your own thread. 
If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread.

----------

